# Remove wattles?



## started*with*chickens (Aug 19, 2013)

What are your personal feelings on wattles?  I will admit Momma Goat has them and they drive me a little crazy...crazier...  Hers hang below her ears and one is larger than the other so it looks funny to me!  

I don't want to do something that would be extremely painful for them, they were born 8/18 so as of today they are a little over 24 hrs old.  Is there a window of time that they should be removed in?  We also have a fly annoyance right now, would it be a bad idea because of flies?  We might not keep both of them, would they sell better (I think they would) without them?  I'm not looking forward to having 'something else to deal with' but if it's not going to be a huge problem it might be worth it in the long run.  I will admit they look cute with them right now when they are little but everything seems cute right now!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Aug 19, 2013)

I know that some breeders remove them. We bred our LaMancha to buck a friend bought from another breeder out of state. His wattles were removed. Personally, I think they are cute and we hope our babies have them! Our ND has them too. You can tell he had them (he was clipped for show and young), but I'm sure if they are fluffy and hairy you can't.

So, I wouldn't do it since I LOVE wattles, but obviously some people do. I believe they have a vet do it.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah I hate that you don't like them. That's her jewelry. I have one that has them and I just adore them on her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 19, 2013)

No ... don't do it! 

Wattles are wonderful! 

I would check with your vet ... fly season is always a problem.... Colder weather would probably be better if you decide to have them removed....


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 19, 2013)

I have never heard of this being done before!!!  :/  What is the reasoning in removing them?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2013)

I love wattles!!  I know lots of show folks do cut them off for a sleeker look but it isn't required and they are too adorable with them.


----------



## started*with*chickens (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok...Ok...Y'all convinced me!  The wattles can stay!  

I have to say I'm actually surprised so many people seem to like them! 

They really aren't very cooperative when it comes to taking pictures (they aren't even extremely active yet either) but I did get a picture of their wattles since everyone seems to love them so much I thought I would share!


----------



## secuono (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't like them, look like big skin tags or something and so out of place.
What are they even for?
I hate the combs and wattles on chickens, but you get used to that bit of naked and ugly, lol. But I couldn't have those ducks with those nasty, wrinkly, brain looking faces over their beaks and such...ick. 
I've rarely seen wattles on any mammals, I guess most people cut them off at birth.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad you are keeping the wattles! Most "goatie" people like them! 

They are so cute! Can't wait for pics in a few weeks when they are bouncing all around!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a couple with wattles.... I don't really care for them, but they don't bother me. They do get in the way of collars, but that is about it.


----------



## TGreenhut (Aug 19, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> Ah I hate that you don't like them. That's her jewelry. I have one that has them and I just adore them on her.


x2


----------



## KWAK (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a friend who bands them off.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 20, 2013)

I really don't like them. A very long time ago when we raised pygmy goats we used to cut them off newborn goats. A quick snip and they're gone. 

Donna


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## woodsie (Aug 20, 2013)

So glad you changed your mind ...I was so excited to see my ND buckling is growing his waddles. 

In my area people advertise with waddles as a selling feature. I love them, so adorable and add more personality IMO...as if goats need MORE in the personality department. lol!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 20, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

>


 Sorry Southern. I hope I didn't freak you out. They were surgical scissors (sterilized). Honestly most of them never even reacted.

Donna


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't stand wattles...but then again I can't stand lamancha ears either.  to each their own.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 20, 2013)

I love wattles but I'm with you on the lamancha ears!!! I've heard or read really wonderful things about them and their temperaments but I just can get past those ears lol


----------



## Animallovers1 (Aug 21, 2013)

In my area goats are worth more with wattles than without


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 21, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> I really don't like them. A very long time ago when we raised pygmy goats we used to cut them off newborn goats. A quick snip and they're gone.
> 
> Donna


So I can just take scissors and cut them off without risk of bleeding?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 21, 2013)

Moonshine said:
			
		

> I love wattles but I'm with you on the lamancha ears!!! I've heard or read really wonderful things about them and their temperaments but I just can get past those ears lol


Aw... how can you say that?

Look how cute...


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry SBC but I just can't see the cute. 

It just reminds me of a burn victim cat I worked with one time. 

I'm sure the babe is adorable I just can't get over the ears. Maybe there is a name for the aversion to lamancha ears...like lamanchophobia or something


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 21, 2013)

LOL... Me too! The ears drive me coo-coo! 

Michele


----------



## Renegade (Aug 21, 2013)

nigerianbreeder said:
			
		

> Renegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just any scissors. We used curved surgical scissors and sterilized them before each use.
You have to know how deep you can cut. I don't recommend that everyone just jump into doing it. I'm a retired vet tech so I knew by feel where the best place to cut was. 

Donna


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 21, 2013)

Too funny! I hate the long freaky ears of the Nubians! 
I love the no-ear and the Nigie ears! 

There again I like cropped ears on dobie's and danes, and schnauzers etc! and ears thatstand. 

Renegade- Your killin' me LOL- I have a weird phobia with some things.  I won't snip snoods (turkeys), or combs or wattles ( on chickens)

I love to touch the soft little wattles!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 21, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> nigerianbreeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I have surgical scissors. Too bad my neighbor moved she was a certified vet tech. Maybe I could just band them off like you would a boy goat?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Renegade- Your killin' me LOL- I have a weird phobia with some things.  I won't snip snoods (turkeys), or combs or wattles ( on chickens)
> 
> I love to touch the soft little wattles!


 Ok that's a little odd! LOL

Donna


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the ears just look abnormal, where are they? What happened to them? Lol where did they go? Idk but this conversation has really turned! 

Ok I can confess that my Moon, a pygmy, likes to kneel against my back and smell my ear and hair and it tickles! I call it whispering! I answer her whispers out loud when my DS is around and tell him she's whispering in my ear


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Moonshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That goat is precious, but its missing its ears!


----------



## WyoNubian (Aug 23, 2013)

What!  Someone doesn't like Nubian ears?  They look like cute little pig tailed girls when they are running. Bouncy little girly pigtails.  ber cute.  For shame....


----------



## Kotori (Aug 23, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Too funny!* I hate the long freaky ears of the Nubians!*
> I love the no-ear and the Nigie ears!
> 
> There again I like cropped ears on dobie's and danes, and schnauzers etc! and ears thatstand.
> ...









And you thought nubians were bad!

 The only thing I have heard, is that with wattles you have to regularly check under them for ticks.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh my! That's not cute at all lol


----------



## Egg_Newton (Aug 25, 2013)

To each is their own....I love waddles on chickens and goats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Heavenly with her waddles....My all-time favorite ears are the airplane or 2/3 drop ears because they can stick them in the air when they are butting or just being silly. She's pretending she's flying! (for the record, the wind is not blowing) Funniest looking thig ever!


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2013)

My new white, elf eared, adorable little lamancha doe has wattles. I think they make her just perfect.


----------

